
Show HN: Firefox addon which shows tabs grouped by containers in the sidebar - maciekmm
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/container-tabs-sidebar/
======
fairpx
I wish there was a way to have less tabs open. This will probably just
encourage my bad habits of having too my stuff open

~~~
Nadya
Try Max Tabs [0] and force yourself out of your habit/workflow by needing to
be selective with your tabs (or maybe you'll just learn to run more windows
instead).

[0] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/max-tabs-
web-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/max-tabs-web-ext/)

